# Maybe Just maybe.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Maybe the mud will dry out in the next few days. temps are supposed to get in thr 50's nearing 60 a couple days next week.

I went to the woods yesterday, well not mine due to the flooded creek. Rather the neighbours, who have told me to cut all the dead and down I wanted.
I found a decent size dead Elm I cut and brought to the house.

But the tractor is a mess, begging me to be power washed.









































 Al


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey, a clean tractor is a sad tractor.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Good luck on the "mud" drying out......
Around here I've got bout an inch or so of loose top soil -mud - and then frozen ground. The frost is s-l-o-w-l-y coming out and like you I'm hoping that the forecasted warm weather will dry things out.
As for the tractor a "clean" tractor is an unused tractor..........  I've still got the chains on my NH TN60A.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

How do you like your Kubota Al? I've been looking at them for all the chores I need one for. It needs to be large enough for lifting full buckets of snow etc..... my 8N just isn't strong enough for projects like moving rocks and heavy snow.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My Bota is a L3301 33 HP. does all I want to do with it so far. With that being said there are a bunch of stuff I totally dislike and wish I would have bought a Used Allis.
the Allis has the front loader I wanted. 54 draw bar 63 PTO HP. just over 4000 hours and a Perkins diesel. Would have save 11,000 dollars to boot. But the banker said bigger used tractor will need bigger parts that cost more.









If you buy a Bota have them fill the rear tires with beet juice as part of the deal like I did. Even then the rear will get light when you get a good load of fire wood or dirt in the bucket. I got the Ag tires because I wanted agressive tread, as part of the deal with Ag tires have them widen them out as far as they go 63 inches on mine from 55 inches. Tractor wanted to travel on 3 wheels a lot till I widened mine out. If you have any hills expect to be around frozen snow then you want it wide. I also got the stick, don't like hydros.

I hated those stupid turn buckles on the 3 pt arms not very strong either. Have to loosen the turnbuckles every time you want to hook some thing up so it took at least a half hour every time, you better make them tight again when your done. I learned the hard way.



















I fixed the turn buckle that had caught in the tire tread and got a quick hitch, Maybe make that part of the deal too.

Slowly getting all the things I didn't like all worked out but It has taken manual labor wideing The tires, and money buying The quick hitch. Have places to carry my chain saws a big tool box ( installed it) for wedged wrenches screw drivers and other things I like to have in the woods.
Want some plugs (odd size) for those big round holes in the loader frame, just begging me to carry my logging chains in there instead of the running board.

We had one day when it was 24 below zero it would not start. Next winter it will have a engine block heater. Faster warm up for starters, and will start no matter how cold.

*Any other questions feel free to ask.*

I really liked the New Holland boomer/work master 33. Two dealers gave me the run around on how long i would have to wait for one because they didn't have any with ag tires. They were also about 3000.00 more money than the Bota. I looked at Massey Ferguson, dealer didn't even want to talk about it kept pulling me to the New Holland.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My dad had a 9N tractor for farting around on after he stopped farming. it did every thing he wanted done except move dirt.
He bought a 8N with a indrustral loader like this one. Had to have a 55 gallon drum of concrete to keep the rear down to use the loader with a full load of sand.











It also would not run his big Bur Vac snow blower so the Massey Ferguson 65 had a secure home just for that.


 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for all that input Al....yep, the more youtube I watch about the tractors I'm looking at, the more things one should add to the list when buying. I like the kabota and still deciding how many important tools should be purchased....good tip on the width...I have nothing but hills here. The quick hitch is prolly a must, the bucket of course...maybe a tiller...maybe a blower...although they need deep snow to bother with...still shopping....but thanks for your information.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You don't need deep snow for a blower, well then what do you consider deep snow?
for me 8 inches and more I like the blower. No snow banks to cause drifts no running out of room to put it either.


 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Do you have a blower on the back with the 3 point hitch...the L series doesn't allow a front blower.
I prefer to blow the snow also, but not sure the B series bota that allows it on the front, is big enough tractor for the rest of the work around here. Still shopping and taking advice.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No I don't have a blower on the 3 pt. Thinking about getting one how ever. I back blade angled dragging the snow then at the end of the drive I scoop up the big piles and move them away so I can see the flyers coming down the road before I pull out.












If you think 25hp will be enough buy 33, if you think 33 will be enough buy 39. That all depends on the one who controls the purse strings.
I don't think you can ever have to much HP.


 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, I was thinking about that too. Do you know about how much the additional cost is when upgrading to either 33 or 39hp? I was thinking prolly $100 per horse.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well it depends on how greedy the dealer is. But if your wanting to get several attachments at the same time I would think a good dealer may go as low as $75 per horse.

We just got the tractor and loader. Went back and got the quick hitch.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a JD 950 , bought it new in 84, 31HP, but it is so high to climb up on I need a smaller tractor except I only used this one to plow snow with a rear blade, I hate to spend 12- 15 thousand for no more than I use one now that I am no longer in the landscape business


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Why spell everybody else out?

The adjustment on a three point is handy. Crowning a road and ditching come to mind.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Drying up here the last few days. I checked my sand this evening and it is still real damp. Would like to get 4 to 8 yards of gravel brought in.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Still a ton of snow here everywhere, although it is settlin in good. Been thinkin about maybe going to the 33 or 39 now Al....wish I was a lot younger to be able to get my money's worth out of her, but we can't change that, can we?
Been turkey huntin in this deep snow...not the usual spring hunt for sure. I bagged a nice one, but unable to call one for my daughter so far....she is the best hunter...dang I feel bad not being able to help her connect on a tom..she passed two jakes today..kudos to her for that...but Dad needs to call her a keeper! This Spring hunting time with her is priceless to me.....sorry for getting off topic.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Your not off topic this the out door thread ya know. wish my daughter would have been into hunting game. She when shronning, fiddleheading, and Ramp gathering.

Look at it with a 33 or 39 HP you have the power you want. I believe easier to sell when your finished with it too.
I turned 71 shortly after I got mine. it has been saveing my back since, Has also kept my heart beatting a bunch.

 Al


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

That tractor isn't dirty. It is just getting used. After this winter, one of mine has cow manure/mud on the windshield that is eight feet above ground level. The physics of that is baffling. And I plan on washing it off by leaving it parked outside tomorrow....spring cleaning and all.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

BE. here is a 3901 you tube blowing snow.
With the ROPS can you see how easy it would be to put a snow blocker with a hole to reach thru to turn the chute crank. Personaly I would go to a junk yard and buy a power window/seat motor and make it electric. mount some golf cart mirrors to help with the rearward view even.






 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the video Al. I'm leaning toward the 39hp after all I've been seeing and hearing. The price seems to keep rising, with the blower, tiller, and beet juice...also I'm hearing insurance that they sell for the tractor will cover any problems that could happen, including a roll over.
Been watching a big ol Tom strutting in the back yard with 4 hens....a mere 20 yards from the house. Then he walked around to the front of the house and is strutting there. Man they can test your patience...of course my daughter had to work today. 

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes Bota will insure your purchase. we called our Home insurance and they gave us the same coverage for less money, and didn't charge intrest on it along with the unpaid balance owed on the tractor.

You really do not want to pass on the beet juice, no mater what tires you get with a front loader. You need those loaded tires and some extra, like a box blade or I used a Massey Harris cast wheel weights about 380 pounds.




I have since centered it on the draw bar and added 300 pounds of wheel weights. Now the butt doesn't come off the ground with a bucket load of Elm going down hill. Will even stop on the hill.

Did I mention my tractor is a gear model, non hydrostatic.

I think you will save money getting a package over buying piece meal. Seams like I am missing some thing but sure can't think of what it is.

Been about 2 weeks since we have had a tom or hens here.


 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep Al it sounds like the insurance is important. Bota insurance covers the tractor no matter where you are. I think the home owners policy only covers you on your property? Right now bota offers 0 percent interest...can't beat that for sure. Sure wish the snow goes away soon...way too much here yet.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We checked our home owners insurance because we have the deer camp In the UP where I was planing on useing the tractor some. They said it was covered.

Yes 0% is good.

We are finally starting to dry out a little. I have some things to do to the Buick this week and next. Then I am going to work up a couple places and plant white spruce trees. Once it drys up more I want to work up some other areas and plant Buck wheat.

I also have some land scapeing to do for one of my lawn mowing coustomers who sold their old barn. they left the plase a ruff swampy mess.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

So what are you thinking for a front loader bucket? Pinned or QA, I asked for a pinned one as I had no plans on ever removing it as that is all I really bought the tractor for is the loader.
But the dealer decided he didn't have that type in stock so thru in the QA model.
I had planed on moding this snow plow for the pined loader with a fork fit. But now am thinking making it a QA mount.










I know not a good picture. It was snowing rthe day I went to see if I wanted this free tractor cultvators and front blade. I now have it all home just not working on it.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Been actually tossing that thought around Al. I'm thinking like you about never taking the loader off the front, however a quick hitch on the rear is prolly gonna happen with blade. blower, and tiller being changed. When I get all my ducks in a row, I'm gonna prolly be surprised at the final price for everything, when you consider the price of just the bare tractor. But this will able me to get the jobs needed done. Working all day with a wheelbarrow is for young folks without money, but need to get er done.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I wasn't useing a wheel borrow but my light duty loader with a spring trip bucket on my D 17 took a lot of time to do much.










It bucket is about half the size of the Bota's. to get a good scoop of dirt because you can't work the bucket I wuld get it in the bank as far as I could then shovel the dirt to fill the bucket up.

I think you have a good line up of equipment. If I were going to cut corners I would start by skipping The blade. Around here they sell them at about every farm auction, I got mine that way for $75.00 Tiller I passed on also, juist use a Dearborn 2 bottom plow and disk harrow.










That makes a nice seed bed for planting the garden. This one was given to me along with a new one that uses a cylinder to open. Can't use it with the Bota, no remotes to run the cylinder.

I also have a spring tooth harrow that does a good job fitting up the garden.











 Al


----------

